# So noisy and destructive at night. Why?



## MandyK

Recently, my rabbit has become very noisy at night. He trashes his cage, tips his litter bin, throws his ceramic food dish around, spills food everywhere, etc. It's getting to the point that I haven't had a full night's sleep in 4 or 5 days.

Does anyone know why he's doing this?

I've checked everything I could - temperature, bedding, litter, water, food, hay, light, sound, etc. He has toys and boxes in his cage to play with if he's bored. It's definitely not an exercise thing - for the past week (I've been off school), he has been getting over 12 hours per day of running around the bedroom. He's neutered and he's about 5 years old. I have another rabbit (his best friend) in the same room, in a different cage about 5 feet away from him. They've been in this housing situation for years. The other rabbit isn't making any noise and is acting completely normal.

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## gmas rabbit

Sounds like the wee laddie is getting a bit spoilt. You have been off school for a week, and this has just happened for the last 4-5 days. He is getting used to running around the bedroom and now doesn't want to be lock down. Is he a reliable bunny that doesn't get into mischief if you leave him loose, with his cage at a level he can go in and out of. Ours have never been locked up at night, they just sleep on the floor, or okay sometimes snuggle in bed.


----------



## LakeCondo

I'm not sure you should reward bad behavior. Can you move his cage to another room at night where you can't hear him? After a couple nights of this he might get the idea & then you can go back the way things were.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Our rabbits are more active at night too. Have you tried earplugs?


----------



## MandyK

Yes, I normally wear earplugs because even the slightest sounds from them wake me up (ie. moving a box from wide side of the cage to another). But he is being so destructive lately, earplugs aren't doing it.

He actually flipped his ceramic dish so high, I thought it broke because it was so loud when it hit the cage. I'm scared he's going to hurt himself.

As for keeping him outside the cage at night, no, he can't be trusted.  I have thought about moving his cage to another room, but as it stands right now, my bedroom is up a LOT of stairs, and there isn't any room to run around downstairs. So I'd have to cart his cage downstairs at night, then back up in the morning. It would be too much.

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions!!


----------



## toyabrooke

Does he have a cover over his cage at night? It might not do much, but for Poe it kind of means - That's it for today, it's time to think it's really dark outside and go to sleep and be good (it is dark when he goes to bed, but this makes it a bit darker and is a sign that it's time for bed for him). He still has a little bit at the front uncovered so he can see a bit of sun in the morning to wake him up and get into normal routine, but everything is covered all the way to the floor so he can rest and feel safe in his nice dark cage. He will also run straight up to the bars and give you a sad look and want his head scratched from outside the bars, but I think in the end he gets it. We have no trouble with him trashing his cage other than normal - poos, chewing papers and putting everything he can find into his litter box 

T


----------



## toyabrooke

Does he have a cover over his cage at night? It might not do much, but for Poe it kind of means - That's it for today, it's time to think it's really dark outside and go to sleep and be good (it is dark when he goes to bed, but this makes it a bit darker and is a sign that it's time for bed for him). He still has a little bit at the front uncovered so he can see a bit of sun in the morning to wake him up and get into normal routine, but everything is covered all the way to the floor so he can rest and feel safe in his nice dark cage. He will also run straight up to the bars and give you a sad look and want his head scratched from outside the bars, but I think in the end he gets it. We have no trouble with him trashing his cage other than normal - poos, chewing papers and putting everything he can find into his litter box 

T


----------



## MandyK

toyabrooke wrote:


> putting everything he can find into his litter box



Glad to know mine isn't the only one that does that! I always found it so odd, haha.

He has half of his cage covered (for a dark spot to hide). I'll try covering it all the way tonight and see how he does.


----------



## woahlookitsme

My boyfriend has become very particular about how loud the bunny is in our apartment at night. We are in a studio/efficiency with no bedroom door and anything wakes him up. Used to I would have to lock up franklin (my french lop) in his carrying cage with some water because he would make so much noise in his regular cage. Now before bed I let him run out and about for an hour or two depending on what time i get home make sure his food bowl is to the top and take out his paper towel rolls that he loves to throw about. He sleeps right through the night and i haven't had to lock him up in a while. I like it that way 

But maybe instead of letting him out all day put it in increments. Maybe in the morning until noon and then close up his cage then let him back out during or after dinner and lock up before bed. Having him use up his energy before bed might let you at least get more sleep


----------



## MagPie

Yeah I've tried covering the entire cage when Harvey was being way noisy and annoying one night, but he thump at that idea. He did not like that.

Now he only really gets destructive and noisy either in the morning when I don't let him out early enough or if it's close to bed time and I put him away for the night and don't turn out the lights right away. He doesn't like it that I still am awake but he has to sleep.


----------



## qtipthebun

I had the same problem with Q a few months back. For a while, the only thing that worked was covering her when she made noise, and then the second time, carting her cage into the bathroom and shutting her in there for the night. Usually after a few nights, she'd get the idea of "oh, when she puts the towel over me, I better get quiet, or I'm going to have to be moved". Eventually, she flat out stopped caring. I had to let her out at night. I bunny-proofed really well, and she sleeps on my chair next to the bed. Only way I can get any sleep.

Good luck!!


----------



## toyabrooke

MagPie wrote:


> Now he only really gets destructive and noisy either in the morning when I don't let him out early enough or if it's close to bed time and I put him away for the night and don't turn out the lights right away. He doesn't like it that I still am awake but he has to sleep.



Poe likes to poo EVERYWHERE when I let him out of the morning because I haven't let him out early enough  I like to get my sleep too okay! I am a Uni student! 

I always turn the lights off in the study when he goes to bed, but sometimes I have to go in and do other things and he is immediately at the cage bars trying to stick his head through (he can only get half his nose ) to either be petted or get out. Or try and bite, I'm not really sure which one  

T


----------



## ZRabbits

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> Our rabbits are more active at night too. Have you tried earplugs?


Unfortunately rabbits are nocturnal and they make noise. Definitely get some earplugs if they keep you awake. But I have to say, our boys have calm down and very rarely do we hear any ruckus while sleeping.

BUT they will start making noise in the early morning if we are not up at the scheduled time. I know folks, sounds funny, but it is true. We hear the foot stomps, the scratching and the bell ringing. Yes two of the (Dobby and Willard) have small cow bells hanging in their crates and will use these to gain attention. 

We are lucky. If there is noise at night, Jake will let us know if a problem exists. He's a good Bunny Watcher. As matter of fact, he's under the impression that they are his. We let him think that. lol But he's truly a good dog and will let us know if there is a problem. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD

If he can't be moved at night... Ear plugs might be your best bet!

Cookie was very destructive every night that he was in his cage when we first got him... Now that he is in him x pen, he isn't destructive at all! However, we also have "night time" toys that we only give him at bedtime! He has a big box with cut outs and other toys that are stuffed with hay... He only gets these at night... So I think he probably wears himself out playing with these and then goes to bed! 

Maybe you could try getting him a few toys he really likes and only giving them to him at bedtime?

Good luck!


----------

